# Shrimp with a macro filter.



## Snowflake311 (Apr 20, 2011)

Some night shots. This camera does so much better then my old DSLR in low light it blows me away. 


Moonshineblue by snowflake311, on Flickr


moonshine by snowflake311, on Flickr


----------



## Bluek24a4 (Mar 16, 2010)

The shrimp pics are good, but I love those moon pictures.


----------

